# List of pc games that work well with mac using bootcamp?



## quentinmatheny (Mar 15, 2011)

Is there a list of pc games that have been tested that work well on a mac using bootcamp with windows xp? I have a macbook pro and have noticed that pc games are much cheaper than mac games. So I figured it would be worth it to get windows xp and try some games out using bootcamp.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 15, 2011)

Bootcamp runs a full Windows installation the same as any other Windows laptop or desktop would -- there is no difference, and, hence, no compatibility issues.

If it runs on a regular Windows PC, then it will run via Bootcamp.

How _well_ it runs depends on the demands of the game and the processor speed and graphics card that your Mac runs, just as it would depend on those things on a Windows PC.


----------



## alacemessi (Mar 22, 2011)

Well there are so many online games for Mac but the cheap and best one is PC games. Why don&#8217;t you try games for windows XP that uses boot camp.


----------



## Korey (Oct 28, 2011)

Yeah some games are which do not create any trouble and you Dont need to get reboot your system to play these games some games are under 
Commandos 
Swat 2 
Pin ball  
Counter strike


----------

